# Long distance or middle distance?



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

Is this a long distance or middle distance racing pigeon? Can anyone help me identify this pigeon.. Feathers are so tight and powderize different from my other bird. They feed and drink the same way. This is a 5 months old cock. 

Are feathers born or made?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

see if this help

to me it look like a middle distance


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i would say middle distance too my the picture...or it can just be an overall distance bird ..never really know


----------

